# This never happens.  Old Elgin



## palepainter (Nov 2, 2022)

I drove 140 miles for this today, dragged it home and sprayed it down with WD. It’s prior life existed leaning on a fence in Colorado high country. And let me say, this bike was well lubed.  Grease everywhere. I let the WD set for a while and completed my work day. End of the day I tore it down and for the first time in my entire life working on old bikes, every single screw, bolt and nut came off with out heat, torch or prybar.   I’m sitting here stunned.   First observation, the frame has zirc fitting at crucial lube points.   My guess is transition era frame as the gap between fenders and tires is huge.  Not exactly sure what year, but from research an Elgin Oriole.  Maybe someone could chime in with a bit of enlightenment.   Going keep as OG as possible.  Hoping the 26 are what it came with.


----------



## palepainter (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## 1817cent (Nov 2, 2022)

Crack in the top bar or just the angle of the picture?


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2022)

Bad break.


----------



## palepainter (Nov 2, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Crack in the top bar or just the angle of the picture?



Definite crack.  I can repair that .  Sucks, because it was invisible prior to removing all the grease.   But still got a great deal on it.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 2, 2022)

Might be one of those uncommon Emblem Angola built Sears Elgins?


----------



## palepainter (Nov 2, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Might be one of those uncommon Emblem Angola built Sears Elgins?



This brand is really new to me.  I picked it up knowing that a few of the components were worth what I paid for it.   I appreciate the input.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 3, 2022)

A little foggy on specifics but I think the alemite grease fittings were used for 2 years(?) but don't remember what those years were. It was a silly idea but I get what they were thinking. They just should have thought it out completely. Nice score! 👍


----------



## Majdotkool (Nov 3, 2022)

Nice! Looks like a Westfield built Elgin. The rear wheel looks like the original triple step rim and hub, the hub should be stamped, you can check the date on that. Is there a serial number on the BB?


----------



## SKPC (Nov 3, 2022)

"Amalgam" bike?  Emblem truss rods/nuts...& fork? (need better pics)   Alemite fittings on the BB shell and left side upper headset, are Westfield related in 37/8.  Can we get better pics of the crankset?  Lots of good parts it appears. I have the same 37 frame.


----------



## palepainter (Nov 3, 2022)

You all have been a great help.  Thank you. I will get some more photos when out innthe shop.  I suspect the crank is Og but the chainring has been changed from a different bike and earlier model. The front wheel was a Schwinn.   I believe I have a correct front for it but not on a Muselman hub.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 3, 2022)

Some say the Alemite grease fittings began about 1937; and they are depicted in the 1936 Golden Jubilee Sears Catalog.

In the late 1930's Sears was supplied primarily by Murray and Westfield, I believe that both of those two manufacturers also supplied bikes with the Alemite fittings.  But I believe that the primary, Murray did not build double drop bar frame motorbikes; as they started in 1936 with more _streamlined _designs.

The truss fork, crank & sprocket, and frame, all look like Emblem Manufacturing Co., Angola NY; and there are few other examples.








						Prewar Elgin | Wanted: Bikes, Trikes, Parts, Accessories, Etc.
					

Looking for a 26" boys straight bar Elgin bike from the mid to late 30s.  Must be original paint in any condition.




					thecabe.com
				











						Sold - 1934, 35 Elgin | Archive (sold)
					

Wasn’t planning to sell but some things came up.  Nice solid prewar Elgin.  Rides nice!!  $595 plus shipping to the lower 48.




					thecabe.com
				



Swapping Emblem crankset parts with non-Emblem parts can be challenging, because of the fairly wider offset dimension of the drive pin, (and perhaps the shaft & cone diameters too?).

Not a whole lot is known about Emblem *serial numbers*, (say, compared to Murray or Westfield, etc.); but your example can be tied to the 1936-38(?) timeframe, which could help others in determining the age of their Emblem bicycles within +/-1 year, (instead of +/-10 years).


----------



## palepainter (Nov 3, 2022)

Here are a few other photos and hopefully helps make things a bit clearer.


----------



## palepainter (Nov 3, 2022)

Shots of rear hub.


----------



## palepainter (Nov 3, 2022)

Perhaps the best part of this purchase.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 3, 2022)

Upon a second look at the frame and pics, trumpets appear on the lower double bar, 500k serial number and that sprocket with 2" pin spacing are Emblem 100%.  AS is correct. The typical Elgin-styled simple pinstripes are also different than the Westfield frames, in that this frame has pins  all the way to the head tube junction(and crack). And as mentioned, the serial # suggests late 30's Emblem made. (400k=1930?)  Hub says middle-1936.   Don't see them very often, if ever.  Two so far...


----------



## palepainter (Nov 3, 2022)

Thanks, I will try finding a photo of another one this color if its out there.  I appreciate the links.


----------



## palepainter (Nov 3, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Some say the Alemite grease fittings began about 1937; and they are depicted in the 1936 Golden Jubilee Sears Catalog.
> 
> In the late 1930's Sears was supplied primarily by Murray and Westfield, I believe that both of those two manufacturers also supplied bikes with the Alemite fittings.  But I believe that the primary, Murray did not build double drop bar frame motorbikes; as they started in 1936 with more _streamlined _designs.
> 
> ...



Thanks a ton for the education and enlightenment.  The links really helped.


----------



## palepainter (Nov 3, 2022)

I think I was able to bend the fork back into shape.  I’d imagine the Emblem fork is quite difficult to find.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Nov 4, 2022)

A few pics/serial of an emblem built very similar to your elgin.....awesome hope you get it riding......I call it a 1934/35.......not too sure.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## palepainter (Nov 5, 2022)

C M Gerlach said:


> A few pics/serial of an emblem built very similar to your elgin.....awesome hope you get it riding......I call it a 1934/35.......not too sure.



thank you for the pics.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 6, 2022)

palepainter said:


> Shots of rear hub.  View attachment 1724938
> View attachment 1724939



I LOVE these air-cooled hubs.. I have a loose one and one on my curved tube Elgin..


----------



## palepainter (Nov 25, 2022)

The Elgin is almost ready for the road.   Chain tomorrow and time for a test ride.   Re laced  triple step wheels that @saladshooter hooked me up with.   Thank you!    The fork was really bad, but I got It unmangled and respectable.  All the fractures were taken care of and paint touched up and distressed accordingly.   Still a few more details to finish up, but am quite please with the results.   It was the most work I have put into preserving one.   Working on fenders now.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 26, 2022)

Nice work saving this one Mike! Looks great! 👍  👍


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 26, 2022)

She sure is a survivor and a keeper. Nice bike.. RideOn....


----------



## palepainter (Nov 26, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> She sure is a survivor and a keeper. Nice bike.. RideOn....



Thanks.  It will evolve I suspect.  But the crucial stuff was saved. Hoping I can get fenders looking decent. You can see, or not see the frame repair here.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 26, 2022)

palepainter said:


> Thanks.  It will evolve I suspect.  But the crucial stuff was saved. Hoping I can get fenders looking decent. You can see, or not see the frame repair here. View attachment 1739835
> View attachment 1739836
> 
> View attachment 1739837



Nice repair job. I could not see it ans would never even think to look for a repair unless you mentioned it. NICE RIDE....


----------



## palepainter (Nov 30, 2022)

The Torrington would not clamp down hard enough on the bars.  Almost ate gravel.  😀. Put on another appropriate stem and changed out the bars.   Added some LED lighting and painted them to blend in a bit better.   Messing with seat position.  Quite happy with it all now.   Cool old Klunk.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 1, 2022)

palepainter said:


> The Torrington would not clamp down hard enough on the bars.  Almost ate gravel.  😀. Put on another appropriate stem and changed out the bars.   Added some LED lighting and painted them to blend in a bit better.   Messing with seat position.  Quite happy with it all now.   Cool old Klunk.  View attachment 1742824
> View attachment 1742825
> 
> View attachment 1742826
> ...



Nice bike.. CrankOn...


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 1, 2022)

Boy , this bike just keeps getting better !  I really think the black handlebars tied in great with the rest of the bike. Really good work saving this bike . Thanks for sharing the story and all the pictures.  I dig it !  🤓  👍


----------



## palepainter (Dec 1, 2022)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Boy , this bike just keeps getting better !  I really think the black handlebars tied in great with the rest of the bike. Really good work saving this bike . Thanks for sharing the story and all the pictures.  I dig it !  🤓  👍



Thank you Curtis.   I am Lucky to have friends that have bike issues like myself, that provide inspiration with their style of builds.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 2, 2022)

Very interesting Emblem/Elgin motobike for sure, looks happy now it's resurrected.   Emblem must have secured some part of that contract with Sears & Rbk to make those 36/7 Alemite-fitting, drop-stand frames of near identical appearance. Westfield would have had no say about S&R penning a late deal for discounted Emblem frames & forks about the same time Emblem was struggling? Frame #506523 is later for _*Emblem*_ and most likely 1937. It was finally kaput in early 40's? See also excellent Emblem link below referencing a deal with Sears.








						Emblem Manufacturing Info | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

W.G. Schack has been in the bicycle business since 1879 - first as a very small dealer, gradually expanding taking every advantage that came within his reach. He then discovered making bicycles.    1894   William Schack and William Heil joined with a small group of workers to form a new company...




					thecabe.com


----------



## palepainter (Dec 2, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Very interesting Emblem motobike for sure, looks happy now it’s' resurrected.   Emblem must have secured some part of that contract with Sears & Rbk to make those 36/7 Alemite-fitting, drop-stand frames of near identical appearance. Westfield had no say about S&R penning a late deal for discounted Emblem frames & forks. About the same time Emblem was out? Frame #506523 is late in wethe game for _*Emblem*_ it seems and  certainly 1937 at the latest.



This whole bike was a learning experience. One of cooler aspects of this one for me.  A pleasant surprise with an education.


----------



## palepainter (Dec 2, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Very interesting Emblem/Elgin motobike for sure, looks happy now it's resurrected.   Emblem must have secured some part of that contract with Sears & Rbk to make those 36/7 Alemite-fitting, drop-stand frames of near identical appearance. Westfield would have had no say about S&R penning a late deal for discounted Emblem frames & forks about the same time Emblem was struggling? Frame #506523 is later for _*Emblem*_ and most likely 1937. It was finally kaput in early 40's? See also excellent Emblem link below referencing a deal with Sears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Mom and brother live about 40 miles south of Angola.  I found the location of the original factory.  its been partially torn down.  Im going to do some hunting and 








research next time I am back that way.


----------



## Vinz (Dec 6, 2022)

Great job re-welding that frame . Considering the thickness of those tubes , pretty sure that repair will last forever 😎


----------

